# What is Commanded by God in Worship?



## 4ndr3w (Apr 15, 2005)

In another thread "Discussion on the Regulative Principal...kinda" their was a good point made about answering what is commanded by God in worship. My wife has been struggling with this lately and I am actually studying this subject myself. For a clean slate and simplicity sake [organization] can we start this thread anew with what God commands in worship?

MOST IMPORTANTLY - Please provide scripture references.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 15, 2005)

The Westminster
Confession of Faith
Chapter 21 


Chapter XXI.
Of Religious Worship and the Sabbath-day.

I. The light of nature showeth that there is a God, who hath lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and doth good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might.(a) But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture.(b)

(a) Rom. 1:20; Acts 17:24; Ps. 119:68; Jer. 10:7; Ps. 31:23; Ps. 18:3; Rom. 10:12; Ps. 62:8; Josh. 24:14; Mark 12:33.
(b) Deut. 12:32; Matt. 15:9; Acts 17:25; Matt. 4:9, 10; Deut. 4:15 to 20; Exod. 20:4, 5, 6; Col. 2:23.

II. Religious worship is to be given to God, the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost; and to Him alone; (c) not to angels, saints, or any other creature: (d) and since the fall, not without a Mediator; nor in the mediation of any other but of Christ alone.(e)

(c) Matt. 4:10 with John 5:23 and II Cor. 13:14.
(d) Col. 2:18, Rev. 19:10; Rom. 1:25.
(e) John 14:6; I Tim. 2:5; Eph. 2:18; Col. 3:17.

III. Prayer, with thanksgiving, being one special part of religious worship,(f) is by God required of all men: (g) and that it may be accepted, it is to be made in the name of the Son,(h) by the help of His Spirit,(i) according to His will,(k) with understanding, reverence, humility, fervency, faith, love, and perseverance;(l) and, if vocal, in a known tongue.(m)

(f) Phil. 4:6.
(g) Ps. 65:2.
(h) John 14:13, 14; I Pet. 2:5.
(i) Rom. 8:26.
(k) I John 5:14.
(l) Ps. 47:7; Eccles. 5:1, 2; Heb. 12:28; Gen. 18:27; James 5:16; James 1:6, 7; Mark 11:24; Matt. 6:12, 14, 15; Col. 4:2; Eph. 6:18.
(m) I Cor. 14:14.

IV. Prayer is to be made for things lawful; (n) and for all sorts of men living, or that shall live hereafter: (o) but not for the dead,(p) nor for those of whom it may be known that they have sinned the sin unto death.(q)

(n) I John 5:14.
(o) I Tim. 2:1, 2; John 17:20; II Sam. 7:29; Ruth 4:12.
(p) II Sam. 12:21, 22, 23 with Luke 16:25, 26; Rev. 14:13.
(q) I John 5:16.

V. The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear,(r) the sound preaching(s) and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith and reverence;(t) singing of psalms with grace in the heart;(u) as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ; are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God: (w) beside religious oaths,(x) vows,(y) solemn fastings,(z) and thanksgivings, upon special occasions,(a) which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in a holy and religious manner.(b)

(r) Acts 15:21; Rev. 1:3.
(s) II Tim. 4:2.
(t) James 1:22; Acts 10:33; Matt. 13:19; Heb. 4:2; Isa. 66:2.
(u) Col. 3:16; Eph. 5:19; James 5:13.
(w) Matt. 28:19; I Cor. 11:23 to 29; Acts 2:42.
(x) Deut. 6:13 with Neh. 10:29.
(y) Isa. 19:21 with Eccles. 5:4, 5.
(z) Joel 2:12; Esther 4:16; Matt. 9:15; I Cor. 7:5.
(a) Ps. 107 throughout; Esther 9:22.
(b) Heb. 12:28.

VI. Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is now under the Gospel either tied unto, or made more acceptable by any place in which it is performed, or towards which it is directed: (c) but God is to be worshipped everywhere,(d) in spirit and truth;(e) as in private families(f) daily,(g) and in secret each one by himself;(h) so, more solemnly, in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or wilfully to be neglected, or forsaken, when God, by His Word or providence, calls thereunto.(i)

(c) John 4:21.
(d) Mal. 1:11; I Tim. 2:8.
(e) John 4:23, 24.
(f) Jer. 10:25; Deut. 6:6, 7; Job 1:5; II Sam. 6:18, 20; I Pet. 3:7; Acts 10:2.
(g) Matt. 6:11.
(h) Matt. 6:6; Eph. 6:18.
(i) Isa. 56:6, 7; Heb. 10:25; Prov. 1:20, 21, 24; Prov. 8:34; Acts 13:42; Luke 4:16; Acts 2:42.

VII. As it is the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in His Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment, binding all men, in all ages, He hath particularly appointed one day in seven, for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto Him: (k) which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week; and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week,(l) which, in Scripture, is called the Lord's Day,(m) and is to be continued to the end of the world, as the Christian Sabbath.(n)

(k) Exod. 20:8, 10, 11; Isa. 56:2, 4, 6, 7.
(l) Gen. 2:2, 3; I Cor. 16:1, 2; Acts 20:7.
(m) Rev. 1:10.
(n) Exod. 20:8, 10, with Matt. 5:17, 18.

VIII. This Sabbath is then kept holy unto the Lord, when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest, all the day, from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations,(o) but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.(p)

(o) Exod. 20:8; Exod. 16:23, 25, 26, 29, 30; Exod. 31:15, 16, 17; Isa. 58:13; Neh. 13:15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22.
(p) Isa. 58:13; Matt. 12:1 to 13.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Andrew, I guess I asked for that. I should have been more specific.

It's difficult to voice my question and it seems even more difficult to get a straight answer. Obviously we are to approach God with reverence and awe, but do we neglect the other commands such as:

Be glad in the LORD and rejoice, you righteous ones; And *shout for joy*, all you who are upright in heart. 
(Psalms 32:11 NASB)

A Psalm of David. O LORD, I call upon You; hasten to me! Give ear to my voice when I call to You! May my prayer be counted as incense before You; *The lifting up of my hands as the evening offering*. 
(Psalms 141:1-2 NASB)

Praise the LORD! Praise God in His sanctuary; Praise Him in His mighty expanse. Praise Him for His mighty deeds; Praise Him according to His excellent greatness. Praise Him with trumpet sound; Praise Him with harp and lyre. Praise Him with timbrel and *dancing*; Praise Him with stringed instruments and pipe. Praise Him with *loud cymbals*; Praise Him with resounding cymbals. Let everything that has breath praise the LORD. Praise the LORD! 
(Psalms 150:1-6 NASB)

Example: When was dancing removed and what removed it?

What dictates the methods that we use like slow tempo, or only hymns, Psalms, etc. What does it mean by "spiritual songs", etc.

Let the word of Christ richly dwell within you, with all wisdom teaching and admonishing one another with psalms and hymns and *spiritual songs*, singing with thankfulness in your hearts to God. 
(Colossians 3:16 NASB)

Are we dealing with the traditions of man? Are we testing our traditions against scripture? I'm not trying to incite controversy folks, I'm asking for help. These are things that seem inconsistent within the reformed churches. And among the reformed churches we see many disagreements on this subject. As Adam Leavelle pointed out in his thread: Struggles Of A Newly Reformed Brother, this is something I am embarrased to admit, because I cannot clear up the inconsistencies that I am seeing. I too am newly reformed and I strongly agree with the regulative principle. Do I violate the principle by omitting "dancing" and others things that are commanded? 

Are we going to say that Christ fulfilled the ceremonial law and include these scriptures there? If so, why? Are there perhaps Regulatory Absolutes and Regulatory Ideals? If so can we list out ideal vs absolutes?


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 5, 2005)

I would start with the Ceremonial Law back in the Old Testament. Take a look at what all was involved and what things are now represented under the New Covenant. I believe the ordinances of divine service, the priesthood and the tabernacle in the wilderness have profound significance to us under the New Covenant.... and how we are to worship God.

Notice the change of the law mentioned in Hebrews.... a change in the law that involved the ordinances of divine service (Hebrews Chapter 9). I can clearly see that the priesthood and the animal sacrifices have been done away with. Has all of the Ceremonial Law been done away with?

The furnishings of the tabernacle may also represent something under the New Covenant... the tabernacle itself may in fact represent something. I believe God has given us instructions on how He is to be worshiped.... but we have thrown most of it out with the law and the Jews.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 5, 2005)

26 What then, brothers? When you come together, each one has a hymn, a lesson, a revelation, a tongue, or an interpretation. Let all things be done for building up.

36 Or was it from you that the word of God came? Or are you the only ones it has reached?
37 If anyone thinks that he is a prophet, or spiritual, he should acknowledge that the things I am writing to you are a command of the Lord.
38 If anyone does not recognize this, he is not recognized. 

40 But all things should be done decently and in order.


----------

